# Is he a Shooter



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you think his a peaked or will grow bigger? 

8 Point Buck 

8 Point Buck another angle


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

Will get bigger. Long slender nose tells me he isn't mature yet. Probably 2.5 year old but I can't see the body to be sure.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

With the other angle I am still thinking most likely 2.5. Still definite destinction between neck and shoulder, legs look long, no belly or back sag. At most 3.5 but best guess is 2.5. Between ages 5.5 and 6.5 is when a buck will have his largest rack typically. Its fairly rare for them to reach that age though unless well managed area.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

If it's bigger than the last buck you bagged...than yes, it's a shooter


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummm. . . I would flip if that came near my stand, I'd shoot all my arrows at it. Lol


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

9Left said:


> If it's bigger than the last buck you bagged...than yes, it's a shooter


My last buck was maybe 9 years ago and it was may 8 inch spread with 5 points I think. I don't see too many buck when I hunt, last year I seen one buck and that was the last day of muzzle loading season which I let walk.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

catfishhunterjames said:


> My last buck was maybe 9 years ago and it was may 8 inch spread with 5 points I think. I don't see too many buck when I hunt, last year I seen one buck and that was the last day of muzzle loading season which I let walk.


Well heck yeah he is a shooter then. Hopefully you get the opportunity. Don't get too caught up with age or score. Whatever is a trophy to you is all that matters.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

If its a trophy in your eyes shoot it, but yes he is young and will get bigger.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a question. Why do guys post pics with crap software that I can't open without jumping through a bunch of hoops? 

I'm with 9left, if it's bigger than your last one, whack it! That's my BIL's philosophy and he's currently sitting at 170+!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep...don't get too caught up in the score of antlers...my first buck I ever shot with a bow was a basket rack 8 pt. I was shaking with excitement for quite a while...enjoy the hunt...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I have a question. Why do guys post pics with crap software that I can't open without jumping through a bunch of hoops?
> 
> I'm with 9left, if it's bigger than your last one, whack it! That's my BIL's philosophy and he's currently sitting at 170+!


One click on it worked for me. Maybe the problems on your end?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous buck. He looks to be about 3 1/2 year old buck to me. But I am no expert. But yes he will grow a lot more. Great genetics for sure. If you rarely ever see a buck when you hunt, then yes I would shoot him if given a good opportunity. Love the way he looks when he looks straight into the camera. Very nice


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm with blue. If I see that fella I'm sighting him in. That being said will probably be a monster in another year or two. Very nice. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking deer, I think he will grow a good bit. But someone would have to pay me NOT to shoot him lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> One click on it worked for me. Maybe the problems on your end?


I guess so. Just tried it again. I get a pop-up that says, "You are attempting to open File# XXXXXXXX-XXXXXXXXXn.mp4, which is an mp4 file." Click the "open" button and I get another pop-up asking if I want to search the internet for software to open this kind of file. I do not.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't forget to read between the lines here... If that Buck comes up on your stand and gives you a shot at him, but you let him walk, thinking you'll bag em' next year when he's bigger... Fast forward a week or two when that same Buck Walks up on another hunters stand on the next property over.... 

That my friend is GAME OVER!! If he's a shooter to you and you get a shot, take him before someone else does! 

Btw that Buck is beautifully symmetric!!! You don't see that everyday


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Amen! I guarantee most of your neighbors would have no problem shooting him. I would not pass him...beautiful buck. Especially with a bow!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

"Is he a shooter" ?
To be right to the point, only you can decide that. It's not up to us to say because everyone's experience, success, & perspective is different. Absolutely gorgeous buck with great genetics and, to answer your other questions, no he is not maxxed out as he has 3 or more years to grow.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I personally wouldn't,but that's me.If its a low pressure area that he most likely would survive another yr or two,I'd wait.Others would send an arrow flying at the first possible chance.So there is NO answer to give on this.Its all about your expectations and what you personally think.I will say,by pics,he's kinda young and could be very nice in a couple yes.That being said,to a lot,he's already nice.Pick your poison.Oh and don't forget option C,you'll never see him in the light of day.That has been known to happen!


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents, I determine if I shoot a deer not only by the size of his antlers, but by how the whole hunt plays out! If when he walks by and your Heart pounding out Of your chest, then yes, shoot That deer! There is more to a hunt than antlers alone, but just let your heart beat/pounding/ leg shaking/ jitters tell ya the answer. My answer would pry be shoot him


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

If I was you with not many bucks under my belt I would shoot him. I agree your neighbors will shoot it.I am one of those guys that pass up a lot of bucks that would go P&Y people say I am crazy. Then again where I hunt the deer I have let walk have been shot by others during gun season. That is a sweet looking 8pt though.Good luck on your decision .


----------

